# simple question.



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

After installing a typhoon K&N air intake system, the car seems to take a little longer to get up to speed. Almost like its winding up. Is this familiar?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

New2thefamily said:


> After installing a typhoon K&N air intake system, the car seems to take a little longer to get up to speed. Almost like its winding up. Is this familiar?


Probally just in your head cause it sounds different.


----------



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

hope so, thanks


----------

